# Broadband in Pune



## Akshay (May 23, 2012)

I am moving to Pune next week and I am looking for a good broadband connection (unlimited plan - 512Kbps or better speed) in Karvenagar area. I am currently using Tata Wimax in Mumbai and they give me superb service and haven't faced any problem is ages....

I am not sure if Tata Wimax is available in Pune and how good or bad their service is.

I have shortlisted BSNL and Reliance but heard their service is a major problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## balakrish (May 23, 2012)

Im using BSNL for nearly 6 months. Till now i didnt face any problems.


----------



## Akshay (May 23, 2012)

Which plan are u using?


----------



## balakrish (May 23, 2012)

I'm using BB Home Combo ULD 750. 
1 Mbps upto 6 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 6 GB. 

Here you go
And also here


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 23, 2012)

Checkout the plans from YOU Broadband, available in most areas of Kothrud. Good and affordable plans.
YOU BROADBAND & CABLE INDIA LIMITED


----------



## Akshay (May 25, 2012)

Ty Balakrish for the links though I didnt understand the difference between BB Home ULD 750 and BB Home Combo ULD 750. What does Combo imply? 

@6Diablo9
You seems to have gr8 plan but is their connectivity and service good?


----------



## balakrish (May 27, 2012)

Akshay said:


> Ty Balakrish for the links though I didnt understand the difference between BB Home ULD 750 and BB Home Combo ULD 750. What does Combo imply?



BB Home Combo ULD 750: 
================
If you get BB Home Combo ULD 750 plan you just have to pay for your broadband bill. And if you make any calls from your landline then that call charges.

BB Home ULD 750:
===========
if you get BB Home ULD 750 you will have to pay fixed monthly charges for telephone bill + your broadband cost. You will also get some amount of free calls.


----------



## Akshay (May 27, 2012)

Thnx Balakrish. I applied at 11.30 pm on BSNL site for combo plan and got a call next day at 9.30 am from BSNL for confirming the details


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 27, 2012)

@6Diablo9
You seems to have gr8 plan but is their connectivity and service good?[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I've got very good experience with them. Some time ago their service was just so so, but something happened and it was shut down for a day for upgradation. And it was lot better than before. They give at least 80% of mentioned speed according to TRAI norms and no FUP on my 512kbps plan.


----------



## balakrish (May 27, 2012)

Akshay said:


> Thnx Balakrish. I applied at 11.30 pm on BSNL site for combo plan and got a call next day at 9.30 am from BSNL for confirming the details



Its my pleasure.. 
Enjoy with BSNL..


----------



## Akshay (May 29, 2012)

BSNL office has given "not feasible" status & they are saying they don't have wire to give new landline n bb connection


----------

